# Liliana Island~ Southern Hemisphere *OPEN* Giving away items for free!



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello!

*Island: Lilana*
*Name: Aimee
Native Fruit: Oranges*
*Native Flower: Roses*

Feel free to stop by! You are welcome to shop, and fish/catch bugs. 
Kicks is visiting!
Rosie is crafting a Cherry Wall!
I have the upgraded version of Nooks Cranny now, and there are some pretty cute items been sold there today:

- Petal Parasol
- Hydrangea Umbrella
- Mini Cactus Set
- Moss Ball
- Pink Heart-Pattern Wall
- Pink Blossoming Wall
- Purple Puzzle Wall

*Rules:*
If any of these are broken I will kick you, and you won't be allowed back.

Please *do not *trample on or pick my flowers. I have alot of them planted around town right now, so please try not to run.
If you would like any fruit, please ask first- FRUIT CURRENTLY NOT AVAILABLE.
I will update this thread if Celeste, Sahara, Daisy Mae or Kicks is visiting. 
4 people max at a time. This is just so I can control the traffic. Make sure you're been respectful of other players. 
*Once you are done, please exit through the airport. DO NOT use the - button. *
I will be sending a dodo code to you, so make sure to check your inboxes!
Please make sure your internet connection is stable if you want to visit.
Make sure to leave your name and island name in your reply, just so I know who is who


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello, I can bring some red Hyacinths
IGN: Isabel
Island: Mellow Bay


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 8, 2020)

I will bring over a selection of red and white windflowers!


----------



## chestrad (Apr 8, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Hello!
> 
> *OPEN TODAY- From 4PM-5PM NZDT.*
> You may leave a request to come before then, but I won't be replying till 4PM.
> ...


----------



## Chipl95 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello I can give you some Bells. 
IGN: Chip
Island: Duskfall


----------



## chestrad (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello can I come, I’ll bring you some bells


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 8, 2020)

Will send out dodo codes to all of you in half an hour or so


----------



## elisecrossing (Apr 8, 2020)

hi! i can bring u 7 red hyacinths and some bells!
my name is Elise and my island name is Cutie Cove
tysm! <3


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 9, 2020)

*BUMP!*

*Still open for another half an hour! <3*


----------



## amyahh (Apr 9, 2020)

hiiyaa would love to visit & give you red tulip seed in return? have the actual flowers too if you would like that instead


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 9, 2020)

amyahh said:


> hiiyaa would love to visit & give you red tulip seed in return? have the actual flowers too if you would like that instead



Hello! Either one is fine  Will send you a dodo code now.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 9, 2020)

**CLOSED**
*
Stay closed for today, because the fishing tourney is on, and there's not much else going on. *
*But Daisy Mae will be on my island tomorrow, so I will open then *


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 10, 2020)

*BUMP*

*Open now for an hour or so!*


----------



## Salatus (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to stop by! (Sally, Bum Bay)


----------



## alitwick (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I come by?
Name: Fue
Island: Acadia


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 10, 2020)

Me too please  c:
Name: Parker 
Island: Sunnytop


----------



## dontforgetacoaster (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d like to come as well if the server isn’t too busy!


----------



## courtky (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd love to come and shop at Able's if possible! Courtky from Amare


----------



## Tileve (Apr 10, 2020)

Edit* Finally, I'll go to bed! A next time


----------



## Restin (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I come play?


----------



## coltyc (Apr 10, 2020)

Hunting for white lilies. If your store has some in stock today can I come buy some? :3


----------



## MollyMakAttack (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to stop by!!
IGN: Molly
Island: Mollitopia


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello, 
I'd like to come visit!

Name: OtterFloof
Island: Otter


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 10, 2020)

*Closing up at 3PM my time (NZDT).*

*When visiting, please make sure you are quick and leave once done, so I can get the next people in *


----------



## electtric_kat (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello is it okay for me to stop by?
Also would love to do some fishing if that's okay.

Name: Pikachu
Island: Alola


----------



## zenni (Apr 10, 2020)

Hoi! I'll come visit if there's room 
Name: Zenni
Island: Dokdo


----------



## Maris82084 (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I please come visit?
Island name: Viruland
Name: Marissa


----------



## LuvDolphin (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I visit?  
Island name: myst isle 
Name: siren


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 10, 2020)

**NOW CLOSED**

*Closing for the day. Will update when open again *

*If you received a dodo code from me in your inbox, you may still visit because my gates will still be open till everyone who received a dodo code has had a chance to come!*


----------



## eddesTIRED (Apr 11, 2020)

Could I come visit??


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 11, 2020)

eddesTIRED said:


> Could I come visit??



I will send you a dodo code the next time i open


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 11, 2020)

*BUMP!*
*
Open for an hour!
*
*Celeste is walking around!*


----------



## Sakuranbo (Apr 11, 2020)

Would love to visit! ^^ - Han from Shioike


----------



## nintendog (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi! If you have time, I'd love to come visit Celeste.


----------



## foxtracks (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd love to visit if you're still open! I'll bring a few furniture pieces. ^^


----------



## Restin (Apr 11, 2020)

I’ll come visit


----------



## Ekuisun (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi I would love to visit! I'm Kiri from Flanoir!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 11, 2020)

*FULL*

*Not sending out dodo codes for a bit, island is pretty full. *


----------



## jreamgardner (Apr 11, 2020)

can i come when you have an open spot <3


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 11, 2020)

*Got space again now, will be open for another half and hour <3*


----------



## Stelline (Apr 11, 2020)

Would love to come by and shop a little! I can bring bells~
I'm Dezerte from Solvette!


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 11, 2020)

May I come? Tenocht from aztlan


----------



## Tourmaunte (Apr 11, 2020)

Can I visit? 
Tourmaunte from Indorpha


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 11, 2020)

Please can I pop in and see Celeste? Do you have any requests for tips/charges? 

Island Name: Ostara. 
Mayor Name: Vix.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 11, 2020)

purple_vixen said:


> Please can I pop in and see Celeste? Do you have any requests for tips/charges?
> 
> Island Name: Ostara.
> Mayor Name: Vix.



Will send you a dodo code now. You don't have to tip but bells or flowers are appreciated


----------



## icypurr (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to come over for Celeste.
Purr from BFB Island.  Thanks!


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 11, 2020)

Am I able to go over quickly to talk to Celeste?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 11, 2020)

icypurr said:


> Hi, I'd like to come over for Celeste.
> Purr from BFB Island.  Thanks!





LunarMako said:


> Am I able to go over quickly to talk to Celeste?


 
Will you send you both dodo code soon. Island getting full xD.


----------



## lapaa (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd love to come of there's space Ludo from Villekua ^^


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 11, 2020)

Hey could I visit for Celeste ?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 11, 2020)

lapaa said:


> I'd love to come of there's space Ludo from Villekua ^^





Xcourt560x said:


> Hey could I visit for Celeste ?



You two will be the last ones for the day. Sending dodo codes now 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020

*CLOSED*
*
Now closed.

If I sent you a dodo code, my gates are still open for you to visit.
*
*Thanks to all the sweet people who visited and were respectful of the island <3*


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 14, 2020)

*BUMP!*

*Open for SHOPPING ONLY today! Please read the main post of this thread for more information!*


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I visit? Woops, Phoebe from Sfienrow.


----------



## mwgiii (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to stop by.

mwgiii from Kani


----------



## SkyRaven2328 (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to join you for a bit. You have flowers I need  I can bring pansies, windflowers or tulips if you would like any.

Name: Luna Rae
Island: Hyrule


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 14, 2020)

SkyRaven2328 said:


> I would love to join you for a bit. You have flowers I need  I can bring pansies, windflowers or tulips if you would like any.
> 
> Name: Luna Rae
> Island: Hyrule


Tulips would be great thank you! PM you the dodo code now


----------



## Syndra (Apr 14, 2020)

hi! my ign is Piper and island name is Astra. i'd love to come by especially to shop for flowers!


----------



## Noodledude (Apr 14, 2020)

I would like to visit if you're still open.

Name: Franky
Island: Sunspot


----------



## bumblybee (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d love to come over. I can bring some tulips!

Name: Makenzi
Island: Gingko


----------



## Nudders (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi I would love to come over to shop for the flowers.

Name: Javier
Island: Kejiland


----------



## beemayor (Apr 14, 2020)

hi there! i have a ton of tulips i can bring you! 

name: basil
island: eucalyptus


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 14, 2020)

*You can all come soon! I'm just going to redo the fences so that there is a spot for people to put flowers if they have any. *


----------



## catheyrine (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi, I would really like to shop for mums seeds if you are still open. I can tip bells  Thanks


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 14, 2020)

**BRIEFLY CLOSED**

*Closing for a bit, because got other priorities. Will reopen again soon!*


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 15, 2020)

**OPEN AGAIN**

*Reopened for a bit! If you got the old dodo code from me before I closed, and still want to visit, PM me and I can send you the new one *


----------



## softpaw (Apr 15, 2020)

I would love to stop by and get some rose seeds if still possible! <3


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to come shop.  Bunny from Star Isle


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 18, 2020)

*BUMP!*

*Open for an hour or so, please read rules before coming over *


----------



## mistakenolive (Apr 18, 2020)

May I come over? 

Katia from Meridia


----------



## CraSyFantaZi (Apr 21, 2020)

Heyo! 
I can give you a bunch of tulip seeds. 
island name: sunset cove.
Name: penny234


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 21, 2020)

oops, old thread


----------



## grah (Apr 21, 2020)

Hey! May I visit?^^


----------

